# Use of plywood in furniture?



## lblankenship (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just had a quick question that I wanted to get your opinions on. What do you think about using plywood in furniture? I see a lot of guys online that will build credenzas, side tables and a few other things with veneered ply and edge band it with solid wood.

I know plywood can be more stable and less labor intensive to mill but also less durable than solid wood.

Is it crazy to say, anytime I make a piece that has some sort of box/carcass that it's made of veneered ply with hardwood edging? Then the base, doors and drawer fronts would be solid wood?

The more I look around the more it seems like solid wood is mainly used for table tops, legs, aprons, doors, drawer boxes/fronts. But not so much for the main carcass.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I actually prefer plywood if the piece isn't going to be some kind of authentic reproduction, or a genuine heirloom. In addition to the advantages you mention, it's also solves some concerns with wood movement. That said, I rarely use edge banded plywood, it's almost always buried in hardwood somehow. I also always use good quality cabinet grade ply that has the wood and grain structure of the hardwood in the piece. But that's just me, and a lot of folks scream "foul" if you use plywood. One thing I noticed is that the plywood can often cost more on a board foot basis than the hardwood.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

+1 what Fred said. 
I use plywood because I do my own veneering / marquetry and plywood is the most stable substrate.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup, what they said!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Within the last year, I've started exploring making my own shop sawn veneer and vacuum pressing it to plywood or MDF and using that in projects where appropriate. I like this approach because I feel like a panel with an MDF or plywood core will expand/contract very little (if any) seasonally, is less expensive (for me) than buying hardwood or even hardwood plywood, and the thick (~1/16" to 3/32") veneer can be sanded or refinished (in the future) without worry of sanding through the veneer.

I feel that using plywood or MDF based panels gives me more options with regard to design because I don't need to focus so much on accommodating seasonal changes in dimension.

I still use solid wood for many projects/parts (e.g. top, legs, aprons, drawer parts, rails, stiles, stretchers, and narrow parts that are visible).

I don't feel as though the quality of the piece is marginalized by not using all solid wood.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Half the fun is the milling process. I think a cherry chest of drawers of solid wood look much better that commercial bought plywood.


----------



## lblankenship (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks guys! I've always had the thought that not using all solid wood was kind of "cheating" or "cheap" in the back of my mind. Even though I know high quality plywood is anything but cheap, ha.

However, I wasn't sure if I was just being too strict on what is considered quality custom furniture. I'm glad to see that I'm probably just too strict and that custom pieces with plywood can still have a high quality and value.

I should mention too that my intent is to sell custom furniture pieces whether that is for a specific client or having a product line that is made to order. So I'm all for using plywood where it makes sense if it will help cut down on labor and increase my turn around time. Again, I just wasnt sure what the overall perception of plywood in custom furniture was.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Using plywood is certainly a time saver. If solid wood was used for large panels, you would have to make a larger panel from smaller pieces of wood. This would require jointing, planing and sanding all of which would not be necessary with plywood. On kitchen cabinets, you wouldn't want to use a nice hardwood for a surface that would be hidden. You also wouldn't want to use hardwood and then paint over it. Cost is also a consideration.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Youve heard from a few experts here, I would only add that marine-grade ply is very nice to work with. Sure, it is costly, but youve got great density with more layers per thickness, no voids, and two good faces that take stain well.

If I were doing custom cabs for a client I would go with marine ply first, and only downgrade if cost were an issue.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

One of the reasons I like plywood (though never banded) is I can find or press my own veneered wood that has more spectacular grain/color or maintains an even color tone of a project throughout. This is much like when one attempts to make a project with boards from the same tree to achieve the same effect.

There is a reason most highly figured wood gets cut up into veneer.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

One disclaimer. I consider kitchen cabinet as furniture

The picture below is what I call furniture. I just image making it out of plywood.








</a>








</a>

Go to are very own "Furniture Maker's Forum" and see how little plywood is used in furniture our resident furniture experts are using in furniture.

A couple more links of furniture building.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDKsKT3F74hS3kv1SstybGw

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjatELwdjLj3_03Q80iTc_g

Just saying I view furniture and cabinet differently and the OP did say furniture.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

FYI, OSB furniture is a thing now


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> FYI, OSB furniture is a thing now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each to their own. I just gave my opinion. I find OBS furniture very none appealing and wondering how many neighbors I'd have to have come over if I want to move it. It that's you style buy a whole houseful.


----------



## lblankenship (Aug 25, 2017)

> Using plywood is certainly a time saver. If solid wood was used for large panels, you would have to make a larger panel from smaller pieces of wood. This would require jointing, planing and sanding all of which would not be necessary with plywood.
> - MrRon


My thoughts exactly.



> One of the reasons I like plywood (though never banded) is I can find or press my own veneered wood that has more spectacular grain/color or maintains an even color tone of a project throughout.
> 
> - splintergroup


How do you make your own veneers? Do you rip them on the band saw, joint both edges then glue them down individually to the ply/mdf? Do you still run the risk of expansion/contraction if your veneer is thicker (1/16" - 1/8")?



> One disclaimer. I consider kitchen cabinet as furniture
> 
> The picture below is what I call furniture. I just image making it out of plywood.
> 
> ...


These would be pieces I agree make sense to be all solid wood. I'm not against using solid wood entirely but more so finding a way to incorporate plywood where it makes sense to save on labor and also deliver a product within a certain price range. I could always offer the same piece in solid wood at a much higher price due to the increased time and skill necessary.

Thanks for the links, I'll be sure to check those out.

This is more along the lines of what I'm thinking of. He builds the main carcass out of ply but does the base and fronts with hardwood.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Using plywood is certainly a time saver. If solid wood was used for large panels, you would have to make a larger panel from smaller pieces of wood. This would require jointing, planing and sanding all of which would not be necessary with plywood.
> - MrRon
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> ...


Good for you. Not my cup of tea. That's all I'm saying. And, I'm not saying there no place for sheet good at all. You take a large Conference table 20 feet long. I've seen some very attractive table made with sheet good and veneer.

Lol, I figured my "*Personal opinion*" on furniture making would NOT go *unchallenged*. 

The OP ask What do you think about using plywood in furniture? I gave him my opinion and I don't apologize that.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

My choice depends on the design, budget and piece. Sometimes working in solid wood is just easier because you don't need to worry about hiding ugly edges as much. All the desks I've built have had plywood tops and the rest is solid wood. Smaller pieces, such as bedside cabinet, is solid. Entertainment centers for customers, plywood with wood edging & trim. My own entertainment center, solid wood.

Chairs, forget about it. I've never made a chair. Cabinets- plywood carcass, and generally solid wood doors and trim. I love marine plywood, but never used it in furniture. Makes great outdoor cabinets. And is true 3/4" dimension.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> FYI, OSB furniture is a thing now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some friends who built an eco-friendly house last year, hay-bales as the core for the walls, etc., and they used this OSB stuff to finish off the closets and pantry and washroom. They were happy, saying how much they liked the way it looked. I was standin there, thinking, no! it looks like digitally enhanced puke. So I said, look, youve done all this eco-friendly, health-conscious tech on this house, but do you know what chemicals are in this OSB stuff? No, they said, what chemicals are in it? I suggested they rip it all out and use real wood. I dont think they have followed my advice.

But furniture made out of it- NO!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Using plywood is certainly a time saver. If solid wood was used for large panels, you would have to make a larger panel from smaller pieces of wood. This would require jointing, planing and sanding all of which would not be necessary with plywood.
> - MrRon
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> ...


no need to apologize ag your entitled to your opinion like everyone else here,seems i find myself challenged more and more myself for my "opinions".
as far as ply in furniture i try to avoid it myself,now im talking fine furniture not cabinetry.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Furniture can be made from plywood. 
But not fine furniture. 
I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes. 
If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes.
> If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.
> ...


Think it's safe to say we all like project pictures. Now don't make us beg.


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

I use hardwood veneer ply when the carcass is exposed. Other wise I prefer to build frame and panel end pieces. They are just as stable as ply and look more refined.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> I actually prefer plywood if the piece isn t going to be some kind of authentic reproduction, or a genuine heirloom. In addition to the advantages you mention, it s also solves some concerns with wood movement. That said, I rarely use edge banded plywood, it s almost always buried in hardwood somehow. I also always use good quality cabinet grade ply that has the wood and grain structure of the hardwood in the piece. But that s just me, and a lot of folks scream "foul" if you use plywood. One thing I noticed is that the plywood can often cost more on a board foot basis than the hardwood.
> - Fred Hargis


I agree wholeheartedly. For example, I buried the edges of my 3/4" ply in solid maple, preserving the ply's edge and protecting it. The main carcass of my 7-drawer chest is 3/4" ply. The drawers solid maple with ply bottoms.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/78752

I have absolutely no regrets about using ply, and I also agree that decent ply costs as much/more than an equal amount of hardwood more often than not.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

To each there own on whether to use ply or not. If I want I'll use if not I won't. I'm my own judge and jury….

Sometimes it's just makes more sense…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> 
> - Aj2


I understand what you're saying but I have to disagree. There are some marqueteurs out there whose focus is the marquetry more than the joinery who are making some very fine furniture with plywood because of its stability and structural strength. This is not to say that their cabinetry isn't top notch. It is, just not the main focus.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes.
> If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.
> ...


Good point I don't like begging either. 








This has both mahogany plywood and solid mahogany.
It's a stand for a salt water reef tank. I didn't get a good pic of the canopy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes.
> If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.
> ...


beautiful stand and a good example of when ply is a good choice over solid.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> One of the reasons I like plywood (though never banded) is I can find or press my own veneered wood that has more spectacular grain/color or maintains an even color tone of a project throughout.
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> ...


As to cutting my own, typically I'll prep a flat surface on the donor wood (drum sander), then band saw off a slice about 0.060" thick (depends on the wood). When I have enough cut for the bare plywood (both sides usually, sometimes quality on the outside and something different inside), I'll glue it together with the sanded sides in. I'll then drum sand to a proper thickness and trim to shape as required.

For commercial cut veneer, you can buy a flitch of spectacular wood in a quantity large enough so every panel on the piece has a cohesive look (if that is what one is after). Buying pre-veneered plywood limits one to whatever the dealer has on hand, which may or may not be sufficient. Using only solid wood means getting consistency (again, if that is what one is after) can eb difficult since each slice into the wood produces a different grain pattern.

Some woods like mahogany are consistent enough so compatible solid stock is easier to obtain.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I've made a fair amount of cabinets for my own use. My business always seems to need furniture for the reception area or somewhere! I do use plywood, but I always live in fear of sanding through the top ply as it is so thin…..I really never have, but I only hand sand too! I am so paranoid, I Kreg the carcass and never use glue, just in case I need to replace a panel.
For the cabinets I have done, I have used solid face frames to hide the ply, and glue a thicker strip to the edge for the shelves. I am very careful to put the top of that strip dead flush, because I have blown through the ply leveling that solid face with a sander.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ve made a fair amount of cabinets for my own use. My business always seems to need furniture for the reception area or somewhere! I do use plywood, but I always live in fear of sanding through the top ply as it is so thin…..I really never have, but I only hand sand too! I am so paranoid, I Kreg the carcass and never use glue, just in case I need to replace a panel.
> For the cabinets I have done, I have used solid face frames to hide the ply, and glue a thicker strip to the edge for the shelves. I am very careful to put the top of that strip dead flush, because I have blown through the ply leveling that solid face with a sander.
> 
> - moke


+1 mike ive sanded through walnut ply before,stands out like a sore thumb.it amazes me they can make plywood with veneer that thin.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> 
> - Aj2


I would argue that some of the finest furniture made has been made out of plywood/MDF.

One example, but don't try to tell me this isn't fine furniture.

https://ctfinefurniture.com/portfolio/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes.
> If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.
> ...


Yes I agree it's a beauty Aj2. It seems to me it could have been done with plywood or solid wood. So potz as I read it you are saying for that project the plywood choice is better that solid wood. I don't see why. Explain please.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I would argue that some of the finest furniture made has been made out of plywood/MDF.
> 
> One example, but don t try to tell me this isn t fine furniture.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty damn fine to me….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I would argue that some of the finest furniture made has been made out of plywood/MDF.
> 
> One example, but don t try to tell me this isn t fine furniture.
> 
> ...


yeah id have to agree.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Alaska guy what's t not seen is all the 2×4s inside to hold the weight of the tank. It's get too complicated if the sides were all solid.The main function is to hold up the tank.They get pretty heavy all loaded up with rock and water.
Salt water tank stands have a pretty short life span. Always wet and humid on the inside and dry on the outside.

Jmartel that's not fine furniture. It does look good from far away. 
Here's pic of a drawer from a piece of fine furniture.








Claro walnut drawer front and Cedar of Lebanon bottom


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes.
> If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.
> ...


i guess id have to say it's more of a personal choice,i made a fish tank stand similar to this one and i used ply for the main structure just because i felt it made a stronger stand that needed to hold several hundred pounds.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so looking at all the points made here i guess it comes down to what really defines what "*fine" *furniture is?


----------



## lblankenship (Aug 25, 2017)

> so looking at all the points made here i guess it comes down to what really defines what "*fine" *furniture is?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, I mainly was trying to see if others considered furniture made partially with plywood "high quality".

While it might not be all solid that would potentially last 100 years, it could still last much longer than other pieces you'd buy from walmart or target.

I'm starting to think of it as:

Big Box Furniture - lower quality, lower cost (hundreds of dollars)
Plywood with Solid wood - Better/High quality, medium cost (1 - 3,000 dollars)
All solid wood - High Quality, high cost ( 1 - 8,000+ dollars)

These prices I mention are completely subjective but just how I'm trying to categorize pieces you see for sale at other stores or from custom makers. More like a low, medium and high price valued piece. This of course also depends on the actual piece.

I was hoping to get a gauge if people considered plywood furniture with hardwood edging "junk". If people viewed plywood as lower quality they probably would also not be willing to pay much for it if they were shopping for new furniture or having something custom made.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes.
> If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.
> ...





> so looking at all the points made here i guess it comes down to what really defines what "*fine" *furniture is?
> 
> - pottz


Well as usual this post is getting way off from what the OP asked. He didn't asked "what defines fine furniture. He asked* "I just had a quick question that I wanted to get your opinions on. What do you think about using plywood in furniture? I see a lot of guys online that will build credenzas, side tables and a few other things with veneered ply and edge band it with solid wood.* I gave him my opinion. I replied* "Half the fun is the milling process. I think a cherry chest of drawers of solid wood look much better that commercial bought plywood.:* This is my opinion, never said all the other BS about plywood not being fine furniture. If you all want to read a bunch of ******************** into my opinion go right ahead. I still like the look of solid wood over commercially bought plywood.

With that being said. In the future I'll keep my opinion to myself. It just not worth the trouble.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> With that being said. In the future I ll keep my opinion to myself. It just not worth the trouble.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I know you are a vet round here, and I am not, but please dont do that!
It takes ALL kinds to make a world.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Alaska guy I appreciate your opinion. Good or bad.
What make a piece of furniture fine to one may not be the same for another.
This has been going on a lot longer then the internet.

I remember Sam Maloof getting poo poo-d for using a screw in his Rocking chair. Some thought it should be built in such a way that it didn't need it. I guess because of the price his work.

I also remember Sam Maloof having his opinion about a drawer so small you couldn't even fit a pair of socks in.
I took that as a jab at Krenov.

Everyone should stand with what they believe. Until it no longer makes sense.

Good Luck


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ag i think your taking this thread a little too personal,you know how these discussions go here,we all give our opinions and we agree to disagree as usual,hey nobodies gotten bloody-yet! hey if we all said we dont like plywood this thread would be pretty boring.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Aj2

I guess I'm just a dumb ass. I keep reading my post and I can't find any where I said anything what so ever about fine furniture.

*I think a cherry chest of drawers of solid wood look much better that commercial bought plywood.:*

Show me and tell me why you're preaching to me about what's fine furniture and what not. I never said anything about fine furniture. The OP never mentioned fine furniture either. This is fact not my opinion.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Every era of furniture making has its standards and best practices.
Rather than classifying something as "fine" or not, why not just consider the era that something was made.

Most antique dealers can just look at the style of fasteners used and get pretty close to the date of a piece.

Plywood is no different. In the Mid-century modern era circa 1950, much of the "plywood" used in furniture was of lumber core construction. This is not found as much today.

Pre-plywood eras had no choice but to use frame and panel construction to build a piece which would not unravel with seasonal wood movement. It defines that era of furniture making.

Myself, I choose to use the best reasonable materials available to me. To me, how "fine" a furniture piece is, depends just as much on the level of detail, planning and craftsmanship that goes into the piece, as it does the materials used.

Since I do this work to make a living and not as a hobby, I would not be making a period replica piece unless a client specifically requests and pays for it accordingly. Oftentimes, (most times), compromises are made such that internal hidden components can be made of more modern materials. The piece might look stunning, but, any trained eye would never mistake it as being an authentic antique.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> ag i think your taking this thread a little too personal,you know how these discussions go here,we all give our opinions and we agree to disagree as usual,hey nobodies gotten bloody-yet! hey if we all said we dont like plywood this thread would be pretty boring.
> 
> - pottz


You damned right I am. When people put words in my mouth/post I never said.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> Aj2
> 
> I guess I m just a dumb ass. I keep reading my post and I can t find any where I said anything what so ever about fine furniture.
> 
> ...


I really didn't mean to imply you said fine furniture or what the difference is. 
I agree with your post a chest of drawers in solid cherry looks better new and old then plywood with its sharp corners.
For all I know there could be furniture,fine furniture,finer furniture and the finest.

For the record I think fine furniture will not have any sheet goods in it. I shared my example with the fish take stand it looks good but its not finely crafted and will never be a heirloom piece.
I will now drink hot tea without green or red m&ms.

Good Luck


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

It shouldn't matter if there is plywood or not as long as the initial goal was met.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It shouldn t matter if there is plywood or not as long as the initial goal was met.
> 
> - JackDuren


+1 i prefer solid wood but ill use ply if it makes sense.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Just sounds like a whole lot of arguments about a whole lot of opinions..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just sounds like a whole lot of arguments about a whole lot of opinions..
> 
> - JackDuren


jack ,thats's what we do here best-lol.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Is it crazy to say, anytime I make a piece that has some sort of box/carcass that it s made of veneered ply with hardwood edging? Then the base, doors and drawer fronts would be solid wood?


I think the key, like in most things, is to use what makes sense…use the "best tool for the job" if you will. In some cases, plywood may be the better choice. Could be for budget, movekment, species, etc. Kind of like saying I saw a furnture maker use a hand plane, do I always have to use a hand plane? Or, I saw a a guy using a hammer, should I nail everything?

These arguments always crack me up when people take sides. You get these in pretty much every topic out there. "craftsman 300 years ago didn't use plywood so I can't either", "craftsman 300 years ago didn't use a table saw, so I can't either", "cavemen didn't drink milk, so I can't either", etc etc.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

One does the best they can with what's provided.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Furniture can be made from plywood.
> But not fine furniture.
> I've used plywood to make some very nice fish tank stands. They have to be strong so the stands don't fall apart and kill all the little fishes.
> If any wants too see my last one in mahogany let me know I'll post a pic.
> ...


Who said or where did you read this. Is this your opinion or anothers…

A fish tank stand is a cabinet…..


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It's just my opinion Jack. When I hear the word furniture I think solid wood. But when I'm asked about making a cabinet then plywood has to be part of the deal.
Here's where it gets gray when was making fish tank stands people really considered it to be furniture. I think mostly because it stands alone in a room. I've trimmed out a couple that were build in walls but that's a different subject.
Just for the record I haven't made a stand in years .The glass company we worked with went out of business. The business I was making them for found a source in China that could make one there and ship it. Cheap cheap I'm sure you guess what the quality was like.

Good Luck


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

AJ it's not knocking the piece. It's a cabinet when build but becomes a piece of your personal furniture..this is the same for everybody.

If a piece is to be replicated, it's a piece of history made to duplicate history. Today we have too many advantages in material options and may choose plywood for parts of such pieces to be reproduced…


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> AJ it s not knocking the piece. It s a cabinet when build but becomes a piece of your personal furniture..this is the same for everybody.
> 
> If a piece is to be replicated, it s a piece of history made to duplicate history. Today we have too many advantages in material options and may choose plywood for parts of such pieces to be reproduced…
> 
> - JackDuren


I agree Jack . Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I haven't thought of it that way makes sense to me. 

Good Luck everyone


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What do I think of plywood in furniture? I don't. To each their own, build what you want, not what I want. Veneering is very common in fine furniture, it's not much different than plywood. And most "fine" furniture never survived because it wasn't well built in the first place. If a piece survives 250 years and was built from plywood, is it worse than a piece that was built from solid wood but blew apart after 50 years after being moved to a more humid climate?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse, but, when a sheet of plywood costs over $500.00, it is fair to say it will likely be used to make something fine. This is a bit different than buying a $35.00 sheet of imported ply from a big box and making "furniture".

Personally, I did a 12' wine wall with large all-glass panels, integrated refrigeration, racking and exotic veneers (on insulated foam core plywood panels) that was absolutely stunning. Making that project without using plywood would not have turned out nearly as nice, or functional.

Just sayin'...


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Plywoods can be expensive. It's a individual decision to use or not use. But it not for another to tell you so on there beliefs… unless it's required to recreate the same piece one should use the best option….

When companies like FORMWOOD are used or buying multiple sheets of grain matched veneers this isn't furniture but rather commercial type projects and not to be confused with a piece of furniture…

The last bar I did in kansas City was JJ's…


----------

